# 2011 tax tables now posted on taxtips



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Just want to post that taxtips (great cdn tax site) has posted the provincial tax tables for various income(s), including capital gains, dividends, etc. 

Dividend rates going up for Ontario. Rats. 

www.taxtips.ca

I keep a printed version in my little stock/net worth binder. Great for planning. 

PS: looks like BC still has the best dividend tax rates. Too bad it's so expensive to live in the cities. (Not that Toronto is differnet  )


----------



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

These guys at CRA kill me.

I called CRA on a different matter just this week......and asked the guy what the 2010 personal deductions were...age deduction, and disabled deduction too.

He told me they dont have those figures yet.....

Then I see them on the taxtips.ca site!!

Gotta wonder what our tax dollars pay for!


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

The feds pre-release the Jan01 and July01 figures a month before they are set. Here is the pre-release PDF of Jan01/2010 tax parameters...

...Jan 1,2011 tax rules This is the document I use for my program, BTW.


----------

